

Show HN: Eduhunt – ProductHunt for Education - freetonik
http://eduhunt.co/

======
freetonik
Hi guys,

I'm working on Hexlet, a platform like Codecademy, but on steroids: instead of
simple simulators we have real containers accessed via browser-based IDE.
Courses include videos, quizzes and real-world exercises. Last part looks like
this [http://i.imgur.com/DqtKD1S.png](http://i.imgur.com/DqtKD1S.png)

As a side-project we've launched eduhunt (linked in this post). Producthunt-
like community for education enthusiasts who share apps, websites, online-
courses and books on variety of topics.

~~~
gingerlime
Looks interesting, but not very clear how to submit an item. I'm guessing I'll
have to register, but will probably be more engaging and clear if you can
encourage people to submit something and then walk them through any
registration.

Otherwise, I'd love to submit Kenhub[0]. It's a learning platform focusing on
Human Anatomy, featuring articles, anatomy atlas, videos and interactive
quizzes.

[0] [https://www.kenhub.com](https://www.kenhub.com)

~~~
freetonik
Yeah, you're right, letting users submit and then ask them to sign up or sign
in to verify that submission would be way better. That famous "add to basket
and then sign up to finish" move works great.

We'll try to implement something of the sort and make a pull request, because
for now we're using stock Telescope app [0] which, I believe, doesn't have
this feature.

You can sign in using Facebook or Twitter and submit your item. It seems to be
a great resource, will appreciate your submission.

Thanks.

[0] [http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/)

~~~
gingerlime
Thanks! I signed up and submitted.

One more small thing that would be nice to improve is being able to tweak the
thumbnail. It seems to be generated automagically, but would be easier /
better if you can also upload your own thumbnail.

In any case, good luck with Eduhunt. Great to see more resources for
e-learning out there.

~~~
freetonik
Great!

Agree with the thumbnail comment, it's pretty limited now, will definitely
work on that.

Thanks.

------
invertigo100
This is a great find that someone shared with me. Nice little site. I've just
posted a tool for student engagement and brainstorming
[https://www.groupmap.com](https://www.groupmap.com). Love to see how people
can apply this in their classrooms.

------
bopf
Like it. I do think there is a need for a site like eduhunt. Teachers are
constantly on the prowl for good new tools (at least good teachers are). If
the site becomes as big in its niche as Product Hunt, it will provide a much
needed curated list of edu tools.

------
Loughla
Most educators I know (~150) that work in the school systems near me (primary,
secondary and postsecondary). Most use listservs as their closed ecosystem of
specialists, and Pinterest as their open-world system to find new educational
materials.

How does this add depth or quality to those already existing structures?

~~~
codingdave
I'm not sure professional educators are going to be the audience that would
use this. They already have curriculum and resources planned out, and often
directly provided by their districts.

Homeschoolers and autodidacts would seem to gain more value from this service.

